# Касьян



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Окт 2009)

Вчера умер Касьян, Николай Андреевич.
Помянем нашего коллегу. 
Упокой Господи душу раба твоего Николая.
Аминь!


----------



## Yuval (29 Окт 2009)

Царство Небесное ему и земля пухом. Жаль не попала к нему - долго собиралась. Вдруг бы помог! Ему, пожалуй, я бы свою спину доверила.


----------



## Salamanka (29 Окт 2009)

Упокой душу его с миром...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Окт 2009)

http://kp.ua/daily/301009/200336/


----------

